# 1950s pinup model Bettie Page dead at 85



## kimmy (Dec 12, 2008)

1950s pinup model Bettie Page dead at 85 - CNN.com

 Quote:

 *LOS ANGELES, California (CNN) *-- Legendary pinup queen Bettie Page died of pneumonia at the age of 85 in a Los Angeles, California, hospital Thursday, a week after suffering a heart attack, according to her agent.

"She captured the imagination of a generation of men and women with her free spirit and unabashed sensuality," said agent Mark Roesler in a written statement. "She is the embodiment of beauty."

Page, said to be one of the most photographed people of the past century, became a recluse in recent decades. Yet, her images continued to be used around the world to market Bettie Page action figures, clothing lines and other merchandise.

The Web site, BettiePage.com, logs about 20 million hits a month, Roesler said. A TVGuide.com poll recently placed Bettie Page as the "ultimate sex goddess," outscoring others such as Marilyn Monroe.

Page was born to a poor family in Tennessee on April 22, 1923. While her birth certificate spelled her name "Betty," she changed the spelling later in life to "Bettie."

At a time when few women pursued a college education, Page earned a bachelor of arts degree in education from Peabody College in Tennessee in 1944, according to her official biography.

Her teaching career, however, was hampered by her looks, she said.

"I couldn't control my students, especially the boys," she is quoted as saying.

After her modeling career ended, Page returned to Peabody College to work on a master's degree, the bio said. Her southern drawl and a refusal to sleep with a Hollywood producer hampered her acting career, according to her bio.

"I didn't like his looks," Page said. "I wouldn't have gone to bed with him anyway. He was a creep. He drove off in his big car and scolded me, 'You'll be sorry.' I wasn't."

Page said she regretted not accepting studio boss Jack Warner's offer of another screen-test, but it came while she was trying to save her marriage to her first husband, Billy Neal.

Her modeling breakthrough began after she divorced Neal in 1947 when she met a police officer whose hobby was photography. He suggested the black bangs, which became her trademark, her bio said. Not long after, her images were everywhere, gracing magazine covers and locker pin-ups.

Page wore nothing but a Santa hat in Playboy's January 1955 centerfold. Playboy founder Hugh Hefner said her appearance in his magazine's first year was a milestone.

"She became, in time, an American icon, her winning smile and effervescent personality apparent in every pose," Hefner said.

"A kinky connection was added by Irving Klaw's spanking, fetish and bondage photos, which became part of the Bettie Page mystique," Hefner said. "They were playful parodies that are now perceived as the early inspiration for Madonna's excursions into the realm of sexual perversion."

Perhaps the most memorable photos of Page were her bondage poses, which she said were all pretend.

"I never understood how anyone believed those poses were sexy," she later said. "To be tied up? I don't get it."

"She was a remarkable woman, truly someone that changed the social norms, not only here in this country, but also around the world," Roesler said. "While Jackie Robinson was changing the racial attitudes, Bettie Page was changing our attitudes on sex. She became a James Dean type of 'rebel' figure as she allowed people to be less inhibited and look at sex in a different way."

Saucy photos of Paige in skimpy clothing or none at all helped to lead the way for the sexual revolution of the 1960s.

Page suddenly disappeared from the scene in 1958. It was only decades later revealed that she re-emerged to explain that she underwent a religious conversion and moved to Florida.

Her life took a dark turn starting in 1978 after her third marriage failed, Roesler said.

Page went through "some mental instability, violent mood swings, and serious trouble with the law" and was eventually diagnosed as a paranoid schizophrenic, according to her bio.

Page reappeared in public in December 2003 for Playboy's 50th anniversary party, where she made a grand entrance with Anna Nicole Smith.

It was the only time in the past 50 years that Page allowed her photograph to be taken, Roesler said.

A private funeral service is planned for Tuesday. Page will buried at Westwood Cemetery in Los Angeles, just a few feet away from Monroe.  
 





*rest in peace, bettie.*​


----------



## MissResha (Dec 12, 2008)

yea i heard about this earlier. 

RIP she was a frickin ICON. i love her.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 12, 2008)

*RIP Bettie Page*

My icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She was definitely the Queen of Pinups. She inspired me to start modeling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









www.bettiepage.com

*With deep personal sadness I must announce that my dear friend and client Bettie Page passed away at 6:41pm PST this evening in a Los Angeles hospital. She died peacefully but had never regained consciousness after suffering a heart attack nine days ago.*
*She captured the imagination of a generation of men and women with her free spirit and unabashed sensuality. She is the embodiment of beauty.*
   Statement by Mark Roesler, business agent for Bettie Page


----------



## jdechant (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: RIP Bettie Page*

^^I read this on Perez Hilton yesterday...very sad indeed... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At least she got to live a fulfilling life..I think it said she was 85 when she died?

But she is definitely the embodiment of beauty...RIP pretty lady...


----------



## .k. (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: RIP Bettie Page*

RIP Betty!

She was gorgeous till the day she walked into heaven!


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

*Re: RIP Bettie Page*

Kimmy started a thread on this already this morning....

http://specktra.net/f222/1950s-pinup...d-85-a-123687/


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 12, 2008)

Her story is fascinating...she was beautiful


----------



## chocokitty (Dec 12, 2008)

RIP Bettie!  She was an icon -- the ultimate pinup.


----------



## cupcake_x (Dec 13, 2008)

That's such a shame, I read about it yesterday when I passed by the NBC building.

RIP Ms Page!


----------



## Blueeyesangel18 (Dec 15, 2008)

RIP Bettie Page


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 15, 2008)

RIP to the very definition of an icon.  Her legacy is amazing and will live on.


----------

